# Fat framed stapled coils...



## Ruan0.30 (17/5/17)

Just got to love these coils...!! 

Oh yeah those monster coils are sitting in my Apocalypse elite gen2 28.5MM

Who else has them and how do you find them???

#thecoilcompany









Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g (17/5/17)

Wowza! Are those claptonned?. Wire is so fine I can't tell.


----------



## Schnappie (17/5/17)

Are those from the coil company?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (17/5/17)

Schnappie said:


> Are those from the coil company?


I would guess so. I've seen @RiaanRed do some of these builds.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (17/5/17)

Yeah. Those are from him.
So so pretty. 


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ruan0.30 (17/5/17)

Im sure anyone can get a better build than me but i struggled with that 28mm rda haha! Those coils are strong.

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Comrad Juju (18/5/17)

Ruan0.30 said:


> Just got to love these coils...!!
> 
> Oh yeah those monster coils are sitting in my Apocalypse elite gen2 28.5MM
> 
> ...



What's the ohm rating you getting on that build?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruan0.30 (18/5/17)

0.10 it was!! Think its 0.22 on each coil. But it was 0.1 at the end and i just locked my ohms for it it goes lower so i dont have alot of ohms to low warnings

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Comrad Juju (18/5/17)

Ruan0.30 said:


> 0.10 it was!! Think its 0.22 on each coil. But it was 0.1 at the end and i just locked my ohms for it it goes lower so i dont have alot of ohms to low warnings
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk



Do you know what the best way is to contact @Riaan as I'm not sure how to lock the ohms on a dna250 and if it is possible. As the drone needs to be between 0.1 and 0.2 and I feel it's a bit ruff paying R240 for coil I'm not going to use if it's to low

He might have other coils that will do the job.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amir (18/5/17)

Comrad Juju said:


> Do you know what the best way is to contact @Riaan as I'm not sure how to lock the ohms on a dna250 and if it is possible. As the drone needs to be between 0.1 and 0.2 and I feel it's a bit ruff paying R240 for coil I'm not going to use if it's to low
> 
> He might have other coils that will do the job.
> 
> ...



Just mention his name @RiaanRed 3 times fast and he will appear... The man is a legend!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Comrad Juju (18/5/17)

Amir said:


> Just mention his name @RiaanRed 3 times fast and he will appear... The man is a legend!!



 to much 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## craigb (18/5/17)

Amir said:


> Just mention his name @RiaanRed 3 times fast and he will appear... The man is a legend!!


You have to be standing in front of a misted up mirror with a spool of kanthal in one hand and a bundle of burnt cotton bacon in the other.

@RiaanRed
@RiaanRed
@RiaanRed

If he wishes to acknowledge your call, a ghostly (yet yummy smelling) fog will appear, and he will emerge from it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir (18/5/17)

craigb said:


> You have to be standing in front of a misted up mirror with a spool of kanthal in one hand and a bundle of burnt cotton bacon in the other.
> 
> @RiaanRed
> @RiaanRed
> ...



I did it while sitting on the pot attempting a build when I accidentally clipped the wrong lead...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ruan0.30 (18/5/17)

Fire button and power minus will give you lock ohms...
And 240 for a set of coils that will last 5-6 months at that low ohms are worth buying!!

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (18/5/17)

Amir said:


> I did it while sitting on the pot attempting a build when I accidentally clipped the wrong lead...


Clipped or stroked

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Ruan0.30 (18/5/17)

And i havent heard of a DNA mod that HAS to be between 0.1 and 0.2!!... mine sure works everywhere with any ohms from 0.1 to 3.0 ohms

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Amir (18/5/17)

Christos said:


> Clipped or stroked



I can neither confirm nor deny...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Comrad Juju (18/5/17)

Ruan0.30 said:


> Fire button and power minus will give you lock ohms...
> And 240 for a set of coils that will last 5-6 months at that low ohms are worth buying!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk



For @RiaanRed coils I will pay it any time.

My main concern is when it's clipped it's clipped to fit the elite. If the ohms is to low I will not be able to use it thus it will be binned or I will have to recoil it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Comrad Juju (18/5/17)

Ruan0.30 said:


> And i havent heard of a DNA mod that HAS to be between 0.1 and 0.2!!... mine sure works everywhere with any ohms from 0.1 to 3.0 ohms
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk



The drone is fussy from 0.19 ohm builds and up. Gives ohm to high warning. But it might also be due to me vaping at min 140 and that's on fresh of the charger VTC5's


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruan0.30 (18/5/17)

Coil legs are long just wrap them another wrap but u gonna need a 30mm rda

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronix (18/5/17)

As far as I know you can set what your lowest ohm rating can be with all DNA devices using escribe. My Hcigar will fire down to 0.05ohm and its the same chip as the drone.


----------



## Ruan0.30 (18/5/17)

Comrad Juju said:


> The drone is fussy from 0.19 ohm builds and up. Gives ohm to high warning. But it might also be due to me vaping at min 140 and that's on fresh of the charger VTC5's
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sounds to me like a clone dna!! Haha ive never seen one but u never know whats out there...

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Comrad Juju (18/5/17)

Ruan0.30 said:


> Sounds to me like a clone dna!! Haha ive never seen one but u never know whats out there...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk



Clone DNA ??? I highly doubt the drone will have a clone board in it!!

I haven't messed around with escribe to date still on the stock settings


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruan0.30 (18/5/17)

Only way to check is to use escribe... if it doesnt detect ur device u will know u have a clone!!

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Comrad Juju (18/5/17)

Ruan0.30 said:


> Only way to check is to use escribe... if it doesnt detect ur device u will know u have a clone!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk



It was bought from @SirVape so again I highly doubt it will be a clone !!

But will download it and start tinkering with the settings.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruan0.30 (18/5/17)

Yeah escribe really does a difference my reuleaux dna200 is much better with the power curves and everything set to my needs but dont just set it once and think its messed up. Play around... u will see.

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Comrad Juju (18/5/17)

Ruan0.30 said:


> Yeah escribe really does a difference my reuleaux dna200 is much better with the power curves and everything set to my needs but dont just set it once and think its messed up. Play around... u will see.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk



Will do

Sorry if I derailed your tread. First time DNA user. I normally use tube mods.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruan0.30 (18/5/17)

No worries... man... im also a new dna user but if u play around u become a dna master very quick. 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir (18/5/17)

Comrad Juju said:


> For @RiaanRed coils I will pay it any time.
> 
> My main concern is when it's clipped it's clipped to fit the elite. If the ohms is to low I will not be able to use it thus it will be binned or I will have to recoil it
> 
> ...



When these guys make their coils their resistances are almost always on point. However, if you're really scared of getting a much lower reading than advertised, you can always use the longer lead to add an extra wrap. You do have the option of buying a set that shows the dual resistance value as desired. Otherwise contact @Mr_Puffs and have him make for you exactly what u want at whatever resistance u want. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ashley A (18/5/17)

Reminds me of this "Coke can art". Kinda makes me wanna cut strips of a can and roll into a coil now for some odd reason.


----------



## RiaanRed (18/5/17)

Hi All. I have appeared because i heard someone was stroking something............
Please head to The Coil Company's Sections and in there is a Coil discussion thread. Just ask away and i will gladly answer 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir (18/5/17)

RiaanRed said:


> Hi All. I have appeared because i heard someone was stroking something............
> Please head to The Coil Company's Sections and in there is a Coil discussion thread. Just ask away and i will gladly answer
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



See... The man, the myth... the legend... It's real!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr_Puffs (18/5/17)

Amir said:


> When these guys make their coils their resistances are almost always on point. However, if you're really scared of getting a much lower reading than advertised, you can always use the longer lead to add an extra wrap. You do have the option of buying a set that shows the dual resistance value as desired. Otherwise contact @Mr_Puffs and have him make for you exactly what u want at whatever resistance u want.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks @Amir. If you looking for anything specific @Comrad Juju feel free to ask and I will be able to help you.


----------

